# Archery accident on Russian TV



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Actually I wouldn't call this an accident, it's just stupidity.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

My work proxy blocks YouTube but if its the same video that has been posted a few times here already, its not real.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

faked


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Fury90flier said:


> faked


Ok so its most likely the same video with the "apple on the head" shot attempt on the "Talent" show haha 

Either way, dont be afraid to be "that guy" on the range who calls out people on being unsafe.

Ive had a lot of people thank me for letting them know that its not safe to fish arrows out behind the bale while im shooting 90 because its easy for them to wander over. 

Only a handful of times ive had people yell at me, and its usually a dad who doesnt frequent the range, and bought his kid a new bow to try out. Id rather have someone yell at me instead of bodily injury!


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

you've had people at the range that didn't know it was unsafe to retreive arrows while others are shooting?


----------



## noobcaheo (Jun 15, 2011)

Mile square park in OC California was a one. Ppl shooting while other ppl picking up their arrows. Kids and adults. No awareness. Hope the new one they are building will come with rules.


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

Fury90flier said:


> you've had people at the range that didn't know it was unsafe to retreive arrows while others are shooting?


Exactly right. Hard to believe but I guess they dont know.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Here is another video of dumb teenagers handling a bow with no care, pretty sure it's legit:


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

Archery tag (like laser tag with a bow) is only slightly more inane.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

TomB said:


> Archery tag (like laser tag with a bow) is only slightly more inane.


Ya I'v seen that, it looks fun. Arrows have the giant yarn balls as tips  I wish I had an archery tag place near me. Maybe I could open one....


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

hoytshooter15 said:


> Ya I'v seen that, it looks fun. Arrows have the giant yarn balls as tips  I wish I had an archery tag place near me. Maybe I could open one....


Fun? Are you nuts. How long till some kid figures out how to take that yarn ball off or over draws it an shoots someone in the face? How do you keep your insurance with this. As my father used to say this is like "practice bleeding".


----------



## OCBrent (Sep 27, 2007)

Ya know, it looks like he's got good form with a solid bow arm , and I was able to stop a frame seeming to show the arrow mid-flight. But, 

Snopes.com regards as faked (for a commercial, "Cult Cola"):

http://www.snopes.com/photos/accident/russiantalent.asp

I use to shoot things off peoples heads at Mile Square, but I always made sure it was clear behind them.  We literally have more people living in just little OC than the total population of the states Wyoming, North Dakota, and Vermont combined. And that range was getting way too crowded.

Brent


----------



## OCBrent (Sep 27, 2007)

A Youtube video here of the result of having an arrow break and go into your hand:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWdMYg0wrhs






I'd guess there might be more archers shooting arrows into themselves than others.

Brent


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

No need for graphic photos here folks. There are a lot of kids following these posts.



> you've had people at the range that didn't know it was unsafe to retreive arrows while others are shooting?


We had teenagers at Nationals that didn't know that.


----------



## stesch_s10 (Jan 15, 2013)

limbwalker said:


> *No need for graphic photos here folks. There are a lot of kids following these posts*.
> 
> 
> 
> We had teenagers at Nationals that didn't know that.



Yes, hide the truth about checking your arrows before you shoot each time. Because young people don't need to see or know about it.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I think you know what I meant.


----------



## OCBrent (Sep 27, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> I think you know what I meant.


Actually I'm not sure, and you've posted a lot of great info here over the years, so happy to oblige your request:

Are you referring to the Original Post of the "Arrow thru the Head" ?

Or my follow-up of the Arrow thru the Hand? I'll pull the "in-line" video link if you see that as a problem.

Thanks,
Brent


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

Nationals, "please hold your arrows on the pracice line while the archers are scoring" or something to that effect.


----------



## Gideon007 (Aug 16, 2012)

hoytshooter15 said:


> Here is another video of dumb teenagers handling a bow with no care, pretty sure it's legit:


Clearly a fake


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Gideon007 said:


> Clearly a fake


How? Looks legit


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

hoytshooter15 said:


> How? Looks legit


Do us all a favor and lock this thread now.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks fake to me. Well done, but fake.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

hoytshooter15 said:


> How? Looks legit


Computer effects no longer require a locked down camera, so people making fake viral videos can use 3D effects seamlessly. However, it is much easier to do effects on a locked down shot because you don't have to do motion tracking to match the effects to the live plate, that is to match the computer effects to the motion of the camera. The shot of the guy getting hit with an arrow is a locked down shot. Also note that the archer nocks the arrow in a separate shot than the money shot so to use a computer generated arrow is easy since you don't have to fake lots of interaction with the archer's hands and bow. Just about anybody could do this fx shot, no Hollywood level software or hardware needed. Just a computer and a basic video editing program and an image editor like Photoshop.

Look at the money shot once again, and _just_ the money shot. Imagine how you'd do it if you wanted to fake it. Have the archer hold an empty bow at full draw and dry fire it. Have the "victim" jerk his head back and fall down. Then superimpose a CGI arrow. It is a really easy FX shot because he isn't moving. The only slightly tricky bit is matching the arrow to the motion of the victim's head, but that is very standard stuff. There are so few frames you wouldn't even have to use automated motion tracking, and you could do the shot with 2D tools.

Granted, it is a pretty realistic looking video, but think about it. Can you find a **single** episode of this supposed tv show (conspicuously generic with no country name before the word "talent" in the signage) other than this clip? Or the supposed TV channel/network "TVД"?

I can't guarantee the clip is fake, but all the signs point to fake.

For one thing, the actual "...Got Talent" show in Russia is 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minuta_slavy

not "Talent" written in English. 

Perhaps most tellingly is the care with which the "Cult Cola" can's logo is always faced towards the camera. Well, that and the fact that this is an edited piece. Bloopers--and fatal accidents--aren't normally posted complete with overlays and transitional "woosh" sound effects, including the whip pan to the talent reaction.

Plus, people who are dead don't fall back stiff as a board with their arms out like they are doing a trust fall. Additionally, you don't actually see the victim hit the ground when he falls. Who wold cut away from that? It is only later you see him on the ground with his head on a step, after the cut away to the panel reaction shot.

There is also no dialogue. These shows always start with and introduction. The silence is really aberrant.

And there is a continuity error. When the victim comes to collect the Cult Cola can the boom operator is in the shot stage right. When the victim gets shot, suddenly the boom operator is stage left. This is a *single camera shoot* edited to look like multicamera shoot. This kind of audition would be shot with multiple cameras so no action was lost, where as a scripted fake shoot is much cheaper to shoot with a single camera.

So, yeah, fake, unless proven otherwise.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

When I first saw this video part of what made it seem real was the stairs. The editing really made it seem like the victim hit his head on the stairs, which would be too dangerous to do as a stunt on real stairs. However, in the money shot you don't see the victim hit the ground. It would be easy to place a big pad for him to fall on to right in the shot and "Photoshop in" an image of the stairs over it. Because they cut away from the victim before he lands he doesn't cross the stairs in the shot so it is an easy composite to make, no rotoscoping/matting needed.

Again, this is an easy fake to do, well set up.


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

The arrow to the knee video was fake. He didnt look like he was in enough pain. Ive torn a knee up, and had to have surgery. Alot more pain than that. Usually when the other guy slaps himself in the face its fake.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Bee Man said:


> The arrow to the knee video was fake. He didnt look like he was in enough pain. Ive torn a knee up, and had to have surgery. Alot more pain than that. Usually when the other guy slaps himself in the face its fake.


Yeah, it's all shaky cam till the injury shot, at which point the camera is conveniently locked down for easy compositing, and you can see edges of a split screen effect. Just step through the vid with the arrow keys to see it.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Ah. I don't know anything about video effect so I couldn't tell. But either way, the point is, real or not these are examples of why we exercise safety in archery. A young JOAD kid asked me the other day, "Why do we have to wait for the rest of the other people until we can shoot?" Well, this is why.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

hoytshooter15 said:


> Ah. I don't know anything about video effect so I couldn't tell.


Effects can be so good these days that it can impossible even for experts to be sure one way or another--which is why you should *always* take internet videos with a grain of salt. Seeing is not believing--it hasn't been for quite a while 

And yes, we all need to take safety seriously.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

the video is utterly fake. the shootee's arms would either collapse in the even of catastrophic brain injury, or there would be an involuntary muscle contraction where flexors beats extenders and you would see arm movement. flopping backwards with arms extended = rubbish.

that said, I have utter faith in the ability of dumb people to do stupid stuff.


----------



## Archer 4 Life (Oct 27, 2008)

TomB said:


> Fun? Are you nuts. How long till some kid figures out how to take that yarn ball off or over draws it an shoots someone in the face? How do you keep your insurance with this. As my father used to say this is like "practice bleeding".


I thought archery tag was a neat concept until I pegged someone in the stomach at 5 yards. They hit the ground on their back because, lo and behold, a 30" draw even with "kids bows" will still knock the wind out of someone. Haven't played it since. 

Another instance at the same facility, someone got hit in the head with a shot and had a severe headache for rest of the day. Archery tag is a terrible idea.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Archer 4 Life said:


> I thought archery tag was a neat concept until I pegged someone in the stomach at 5 yards. They hit the ground on their back because, lo and behold, a 30" draw even with "kids bows" will still knock the wind out of someone. Haven't played it since.
> 
> Another instance at the same facility, someone got hit in the head with a shot and had a severe headache for rest of the day. Archery tag is a terrible idea.


That's what they say about paintball, if you get hit in the right spot it can really hurt and leave whelps that last for weeks, but people still play it! I think archery tag is a lot like paintball in the sense that it is a "play at your own risk" sports.


----------



## Archer 4 Life (Oct 27, 2008)

hoytshooter15 said:


> That's what they say about paintball, if you get hit in the right spot it can really hurt and leave whelps that last for weeks, but people still play it! I think archery tag is a lot like paintball in the sense that it is a "play at your own risk" sports.


Paintballs typically can't penetrate if something goes wrong.

Wait for a kid to get killed or seriously injured playing archery tag, and all the progress archery has made will go right down the toilet.

Archery is enough of a "play at your own risk" sport as is, with all the fancy sharp arrows, high powered bows, and things that can already go wrong. Why do we need to shoot arrows at each other too?


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

I got an idea! We wear hard plastic armor and use suction cup arrows! lol


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Archer 4 Life said:


> Paintballs typically can't penetrate if something goes wrong.
> 
> Wait for a kid to get killed or seriously injured playing archery tag, and all the progress archery has made will go right down the toilet.
> 
> Archery is enough of a "play at your own risk" sport as is, with all the fancy sharp arrows, high powered bows, and things that can already go wrong. Why do we need to shoot arrows at each other too?


Ha... Good think you never went to the paintball place I went to... The got closed down because they wanted it to be "combat realistic" and they put their paint balls in the freezer. Ow.... Still got scars from that


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

Archer 4 Life said:


> Why do we need to shoot arrows at each other too?


because LARP arrows are awesome fun with 20lb club bows. all you need is a face shield and a cup, or to play against a team with worse aim than yours.


----------

